#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  >  Παίξτε με πολλούς κατασκευαστές και πιστοποιηθείτε ως ΚΝΧ Partner!

## KNX Training

*Βιώστε* από κοντά την εμπειρία του μεγαλύτερου συστήματος κτιριακού αυτοματισμού στον κόσμο...*Προγραμματίστε* ΚΝΧ συσκευές από διαφορετικούς κατασκευαστές και δείτε από πρώτο χέρι τι σημαίνει διαλειτουργικότητα στον κόσμο του ΚΝΧ...*Πιστοποιηθείτε* ως ΚΝΧ Partner και γίνετε μέλος της μεγαλύτερης διεθνούς ομάδας system integrators... 'Εως σήμερα περισσότεροι από 36.000 ΚΝΧ Partners σε 121 χώρες...*Δημιουργήστε* χωρίς γεωγραφικούς περιορισμούς συμμετέχοντας σε έργα ΚΝΧ οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο…

*Ενημερωθείτε στο www.knxtraining.gr ή στο 210-9768633*

Επόμενο Προγραμματισμένο KNX Basic Course στην Θεσσαλονίκη 27-30 Ιουνίου 2013.

----------

